# Issue installing emacs



## mathk (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

Using portsnap I tried to install emacs but it failed when I do make:


```
d# make
====>
====> To disable GTK+ interface support, define WITHOUT_X11 or WITHOUT_GTK
====>
====>
====> To disable X11 Input Method support, define WITHOUT_XIM
====>
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for emacs-22.3_1,1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for emacs-22.3.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for emacs-22.3.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for emacs-22.3_1,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for emacs-22.3_1,1
File to patch:
```

I donno what kind of file is asking me :OOO ?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not use editors/emacs (which is v. 23.2)?


----------



## mathk (Jun 6, 2010)

I am using editors/emacs


```
# pwd
/usr/ports/editors/emacs
```

And it seem to be update


```
# portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 6, 2010)

errrrrrr
you didn't do
`# portsnap [b]fetch[/b] update`

if you don't use fetch, then tree will be always "Updated"


----------



## mathk (Jun 6, 2010)

Still the same.

Actually I did fresh install of freeBSD from yesterday



```
mathkfreebsd# portsnap fetch  update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server is older than what we already have!
Cowardly refusing to downgrade from Sat Jun  5 20:54:42 CEST 2010
to Sat Jun  5 12:48:17 CEST 2010.
mathkfreebsd# portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
mathkfreebsd#
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/slow-patch.html
^^ it explains things about patches... read it

hmm I think emacs patches have wrong filenames (in /usr/ports/editors/emacs/files/)
I think directory names should be sepparated with *__* instead of *-*
try manyally renameing all patch files, replacing all (after second) - with __

for example *patch-doc-misc-Makefile.in* would become *patch-doc__misc__Makefile.in*
and then try to make emacs again.


----------



## crsd (Jun 6, 2010)

Renaming will not help here, patch names don't actually matter if they have patch- at the beginning. Contents of patch files are more important (i.e. --- and +++ lines, which contain actual filenames).

Still, OP obviously have portsnap(?) issue, as current version of editors/emacs is 23.2, not 22.3...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2010)

mathk said:
			
		

> ```
> Latest snapshot on server is older than what we already have!
> Cowardly refusing to downgrade from Sat Jun  5 20:54:42 CEST 2010
> to Sat Jun  5 12:48:17 CEST 2010.
> ```



That spells bad news. You should *never* see this message. Make sure the time/date on your machine are set (and updated) correctly, and run [cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] before you continue.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 7, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Renaming will not help here, patch names don't actually matter if they have patch- at the beginning. Contents of patch files are more important (i.e. --- and +++ lines, which contain actual filenames).
> 
> Still, OP obviously have portsnap(?) issue, as current version of editors/emacs is 23.2, not 22.3...



Yes, I know, but few days I go I was porting Visualization Library to freebsd, and hat whole lot of fun with patch names.


----------

